# will a goat eat ear corn?



## ratskinner (Aug 17, 2011)

will a goat eat ear corn? And if so how much can you feed them?


----------



## newmama30+ (Oct 4, 2010)

corn is like candy to goats! mine only get corn as a treat, and when its mixed in their feed.


----------



## liz (Oct 5, 2007)

Some will even eat the cob....mine only get it as a treat though just like Bobbi Jo's goats....it IS like candy for them, lots of carbs but not very good for nutrition, it will make a confined animal fat though due to not burning off the excess energy it makes.


----------



## keren (Oct 26, 2008)

Yep! at one point i was feeding.large square bales of corn stubble to boer goats, there were a few cobs in it. They learned to work in pairs - one would hold the cob in her mouth while the other ate the kernels off it.


----------



## newmama30+ (Oct 4, 2010)

Keren, we use Corn straw, and the goat fight over the cobs, they will use a hoof to hold the cob and eat the corn, or just eat the whole cob corn and all.


----------



## ratskinner (Aug 17, 2011)

I am going to start to raising meat goats next year and I have some corn in the feild still and i wonder how much i should pick .so i can feed a little but not alot .


----------

